# Heaters



## trailblazer295 (Mar 7, 2010)

Looking to replace my currently unknown age and I think a BA brand heater(matches looks of BA heater on website) with a newer and easier to dial in one. What brands have you had good/bad experiences with? I am strongly considering a Jager one after the positive responses I've heard so far.

Thanks


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

The Marineland stealth heaters are pretty good, as are the Ebo Jager ones.


----------



## trailblazer295 (Mar 7, 2010)

I'm a bit leary of the stealths at the moment, I've seen a few threads on two different forums with the stealths cooking there fish.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

I've always been a big fan of the ebo-jagers, except the recent bunch I got (~24 or so heaters) were very odd, in that it took about 2 months for them to "break in". They were wonky for so long, I thought they were broken.

They work fine now though.


----------



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

Ebo-jagers are what we recommend to our customers. Always go with 2 at a smaller wattage.


----------



## trailblazer295 (Mar 7, 2010)

So your saying for a 30g I need 2 50w???


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

trailblazer295 said:


> So your saying for a 30g I need 2 50w???


Disagree. Get a 150 Jager and you'll be good.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

AquariAM said:


> Disagree. Get a 150 Jager and you'll be good.


Once again you are wrong. An over rated heater, will cook fish if it fails in the on position, which seems to be typical, if the various posts on a number of forums would indicate. And Jaegers have cooked fish.


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

BillD said:


> Once again you are wrong. An over rated heater, will cook fish if it fails in the on position, which seems to be typical, if the various posts on a number of forums would indicate. And Jaegers have cooked fish.


Once again? 
I'm never wrong


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

You can change your name but you are still the same Pablo. I thought you were banned.


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

BillD said:


> You can change your name but you are still the same Pablo. I thought you were banned.


You can say what you want, but holding grudges for 2 years + is pretty damn sad. I was banned. Now I'm back. Hi.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

What were you holding a grudge for and with whom?


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Yea, yea. Take it to PM`s if you guys wanna bicker =D


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

BillD said:


> What were you holding a grudge for and with whom?


That's not really funny.


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

I have cooked a few tanks now with filters locked on. I'm gonna go with ONE 50W per 20g, and 100W in my 50g or 75g. I wish there was a cheap device that would beep at me when things are thermally out-of-whack.

W


----------

